# Where Can I get a White Tail Bristletooth Tang (Ctenochaetus flavicauda)



## jfingert (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi gang,

I would like to get a White Tail Bristletooth Tang (Ctenochaetus flavicauda) for my tank.

My local fish store doesn't have them and isn't optimistic about ordering one for me.

I have good luck with LiveAquaria and BlueZoo but they haven't had this tang available for months...

Looks like a gorgeous fish and much cheaper than a similarly bright colored Chevron Tang...

Any other good mail-order suppliers that you could recommend.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No expert on where to locate SW fish but you could check out aquabid and see if anyone has some. I know the SW section is more limited. But since this is going to be wild caught, availability may depend on a lot factors.


----------

